
Why is it so much easier for me to read junior programmer's code than senior's? - progrrrrr
I amd mid programmer, and I noticed that for me it&#x27;s so much easier to read the code of a junior developer&#x27;s than senior&#x27;s. The reason is senior programmer uses so many abstractions over abstractions, dependency injection containers over containers etc. Yes it&#x27;s easier to write unit tests for it, but it&#x27;s so difficult to understand anything. Senior programmer is considered to be a very good developer, and he is. But it&#x27;s just so strange. Maybe I&#x27;m just a terrible developer.
======
j1e
[https://medium.com/@webseanhickey/the-evolution-of-a-
softwar...](https://medium.com/@webseanhickey/the-evolution-of-a-software-
engineer-db854689243)

------
aj_100
I think you answered your own question. Of course more abstractions make
things harder to read and comprehend. The tradeoff between simplicity and
flexibility (and testability) is a design decision that your team has to make.
Since this senior dev is a good developer they are probably adding this
complexity because they think its necessary for their overall design goals.

------
magic_beans
You can be a great developer and still write code that is shitty for others to
read.

The best developer I ever worked with, CTO of a startup, had thoroughly-
commented code, and usually chose code legibility over code concision.

------
rumcajz
You should have a look at a code writte by actual senior programmer, not a
wannabe one. Senior people strive for maintainability.

